# Mahler Caught On Tape



## mahlerfan (Mar 31, 2007)

This is probably a stupid question, but does anyone know if there were any recordings made of Mahler conducting his own works in the early 1900s, or even of Mahler speaking? I just thought it would be very interesting if there were such recordings made. Does anyone know?


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

There are some piano rolls by Mahler.
It's interesting to hear the extract from his first symphony.

http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Plays-Welte-Mignon-Piano-Rolls/dp/B000000TFF
http://classicalnotes.net/reviews/mahler.html


----------

